# Gotcha Lures



## reload (Jan 10, 2008)

What is your favorite Gotcha lure from Piers for Blues and Spanish Mac's. Please, color. series, model, weight, etc. I will be fishing Piers from Carolina Beach to Myrtle Beach in Mid April.


----------



## reload (Jan 10, 2008)

Oop's that's mid May. Anyone have any stories!


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

http://shop.seastriker.com/g16021.html

thats the only one i need and use


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

a couple of years ago there was a big ladyfish run at newport pier in Miami Fl i was casting a gotcha into the frenzy when i hooked up
after a half hour fight on my 8lb line light rod
i got the fish to the pier we gaffed it up, it was a 20lb black tip. 
after sellin the fish for 40$ to some japanese folk, i casted the same gotcha again and hooked up, after another half hour fight i got the fish close enough to the pier to realize it was a 40lb tarpon, before it swam straight under the pier and broke me off on some pilings 
gotchas are great lures for piers, cast em out far jig em in fast and youll catch everything with them

oh yeah, i like the ones with the red tips


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*gotcha plugs*

red head, white body w/ gold hooks.

Gold hooks matters on certain species.

RT


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

The color makes a big diff in clear water. I have about 15 diff ones in diff colors and sizes. The biggest thing is the action you put into it. I try and work it as fast as possible to get a reaction strike from fish...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Used to use red head,white body exclusivly..*

Been using chartruese head with white body,tieing on small length of 38lb coffee wire with an albright.. Gold body with red head also.. Kings love it!! 
Off a boat,or pier,a gotcha is one of the best lures made for using with light tackle,imho...


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Got three favorites that I keep in the top tray, along with 15-20 difeerent ones in the drawers on my box.

Top Three:

1-Red head, white body w/ gold hooks 3/4 oz

2-Gold head, black body w/ red hooks 3/4 oz

3-mini style (1.5") Red head, gold body 1/2 oz

Between these three I've caught spanish, blues, trout, small sharks, even a small drum once dragging #2across the bottom.

Evan


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

last time i was out on a pier the pompano were running and i saw some guy catching them left and right on a gotcha
i tied one on and limited out in under an hour!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

G1601 model Red head, silver body with a 30 lb leader, 7 foot inshore rod, 8 lb test and a high gear 
ratio spinning reel and your ready to go.


----------



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

Dumb question, but will Gotcha's produce from the surf as well? I know they are awesome from a pier, but how about the surf?


----------



## jerkjigger (Oct 22, 2006)

i like the electric chicken, pink head, chartuse and pink body. use a 30 pound leader, and blues and spanish love it


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*lw....*

I don't know from the surf from my own experience, although I have heard that most people use a sting silver or glass minnow from the surf.

DD can answer this I bet.

RT


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I would think if the surf is pretty much calm you could probably use the gotcha's...I will try them when the blues, and spanish start showing up..


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a yellow chartreuse head/white body, red head/chrome body, and red head/yellow chartreuse body in my box...these seem to be the colors that would work in most situations without buying 20 lures. I'm surprised I haven't seen more people using the chrome finished ones for blues too. 

I asked the same question about using them from the surf, here's the thread.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50368


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

LumberWolf said:


> Dumb question, but will Gotcha's produce from the surf as well? I know they are awesome from a pier, but how about the surf?


 It's not a dumb question at all.. Yes,it will work,but imo,a stingsilver will work better. Reason I say this is you don't get as much "side to side" action as you get on a pier or boat,because you are almost verticle with the lure most of the time.. In the surf you are more horizontal to the lure,that is where a stingsilver or other simular lure shine.. That "side to side" is what a gotcha plug is all about,and what gets your strikes... jmo


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> It's not a dumb question at all.. Yes,it will work,but imo,a stingsilver will work better. Reason I say this is you don't get as much "side to side" action as you get on a pier or boat,because you are almost verticle with the lure most of the time.. In the surf you are more horizontal to the lure,that is where a stingsilver or other simular lure shine.. That "side to side" is what a gotcha plug is all about,and what gets your strikes... jmo



Explained quite well and makes sense.

RT


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

ive used them in the surf before
like Drumdrum said they dont have as much action because your almost horizontal with the lure
but even from the surf they catch fish


----------



## zr92 (Apr 19, 2009)

I am bringing this post back from the dead. I have a question about rigging a gotcha lure. How do you guys prefer to connect the leader to the actual lure? Do you tie the leader directly to the lure, or do you tie in a snap swivel to connect to the lure?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Tie your leader straight to the lure.


----------



## lobstaman (Mar 16, 2009)

*gotcha hooks*

Can you change hooks on the gotchas?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

lobstaman said:


> Can you change hooks on the gotchas?


Yes.

You'll need some split rings and, of course, some new trebles. 

For the 1oz, use a #4 belly hook and a #2 tail hook.

Split ring piliers will make this project easier for ya.

By the way, pink ones do well for me on the spanish.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i like red/chartuese , chartuese/silver, and red/white. ill get a red/gold wherever they are sold at the same price. bte does anyone have experience of hooks being straightened?


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

My favorite is the 100 series model G103GH , it is Carolina Blue (UNC Tarheels) on the head with the white body, Red & Black eye. Gotchas are by far my favorite artificals. It seems however that Mirrolure is making a huge marketing push to unseat the Gotcha. They have a long way to go.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

leader directly to the lure w/a loop knot


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Scrapple said:


> It seems however that Mirrolure is making a huge marketing push to unseat the Gotcha. They have a long way to go.


How can you compare the two?

Do you use Mirrolures for spanish?

Or Got-chas for trout and pups?

Have much luck with Got-chas from the beach?


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

i like the ones with the white body and red heads


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

I always used the red head/chrome body or Chart/White body. Great off the pier. Blues and Spanish can't pass one by. I always had better luck with a spoon off the surf. Both cast like a bullet. If you saw a school busting bait from the beach you could cast a Gotcha and hook up I would think. Spoon will still have more action down low to the water in the suds. I most always use a Hopkins or Bucktail jig on the surf.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

lobstaman said:


> Can you change hooks on the gotchas?












this should help a little, its very simple to do.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jobxe327 said:


> this should help a little, its very simple to do.



Awsume illustration!! Thanks...


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

1oz. red/chartuse gold hook, 1 oz. red/white gold or silver hooks worked for blues and the few spanish at ocean crest pier on Oak Is. this past weekend.


----------

